# 2.6 + nvidia + mysz na usb

## zytek

Hej, moje boje z gentoo na desktopie:

2.6 + nvidia - kwestia stabilności. Przy pierwszym odpaleniu Xów na moim nowym gentoo zaliczylem zwiechę;> Ale możliwe iż było to spowodowane odpaleniem KDe 3.2 + twm  :Smile:  Zawiesiło się przy tworzeniu nowego okna.

Dlatego pytam - wiem, że używacie nvidii na 2.6, pytanie z jaką wersją modułu ? nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336 (który mam na gentoo i właśnie tu zaliczyłem zwiechę) czy może 4499 albo 4496 (tą wersję mam na PLD z jajkiem 2.4 i jest bezproblemowa).

Druga sprawa to coś z czym mam problemy również pod PLD z jajkiem 2.6 mianowicie odpalenie myszki (zwykła z rolką, creative) pod USB.

Na 2.4 nie mam problemów, na 2.6 mi to za cholerę nie chce działać. Wyczytałem że nie może być jednocześnie załadowany hid i usbmouse - próbowałem, to nie to. (na 2.4 mam oba i myszka działa). Pozatym na 2.4 mam moduł mousedev - na 2.6 w PLD ani na moim kompilowanym nie ma.. jedynie hid i usbmouse. Mógłby mi ktoś napisać jakoś cholera, krok po kroku jak tą wredną myszkę odpalić? Jeszcze się pobawię, ale mam już dosyć, chyba pójdę po jakiegoś myszaka na PS/2 ..

Z góry dzięki za jakieś porady... ale jak mi nic nie wyjdzie to zostanę przy 2.4 najwyżej, chociaż wolałbym powalczyć z tą myszką..

----------

## cechor

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dlatego pytam - wiem, że używacie nvidii na 2.6, pytanie z jaką wersją modułu ? nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336 (który mam na gentoo i właśnie tu zaliczyłem zwiechę) czy może 4499 albo 4496 (tą wersję mam na PLD z jajkiem 2.4 i jest bezproblemowa).
> 
> 

 

Ja mam  nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 ta z gentoo. Nie zapomnij dodac nvidia-glx ja mam w wersji 1.0.4496  oczywiscie po zmianie jajka trzeba je przekompilowac, aha no i odpowiednie wpisy w XF86Config. Mi ruszylo to odrazu, mam jajko 2.6.1 i karte Gforce 2MX

----------

## zytek

Na mysz USB pomógł hotplug - yeah!!

Co do nvidii to póki co działa tak jak zrobiłem..

Jedyne co mi nie chce działać to antyaliasing czcionek w KDE.. nie wiem czy to ma związek z xfs'em czy nie.. ale pobawimy się i tym.

----------

## no4b

Ja mam kernel 2.6.2 + nvidia z nvidia.com i dziala.

Co do fontow to wlacz xfs :]

----------

## arab79

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja mam kernel 2.6.2 + nvidia z nvidia.com i dziala.
> 
> Co do fontow to wlacz xfs :]

 

ebuild'a do nvidia-kernel-5336 trzeba recznie podpatchowac coby nie aplikowal tasklet-patch (jako ze nvidia sama to zrobila).

ja zrobilem to # nastepujące linijki:

#               EPATCH_SINGLE_MSG="Applying tasklet patch ..." \

#               epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA_kernel-${NV_V}-2.6-20040105.diff

powinno pomóc ;)

----------

